# 1974 3.0CS, what is the picture



## lrudiger (Sep 13, 2020)

Im trying to do a little up front understanding before bringing the car in, its not starting, probably the starter.

I took pic of something I dont know what it is and cant find it in the schematics.

im trying to figure out everything that leads from the battery to the starter.
Thanks


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Add on / aftermarket / third party battery disconnect switch, often for security.


----------



## lrudiger (Sep 13, 2020)

Thanks, so does that mean if it is switched one way the car wont get power from battery?


----------



## Bineon (Sep 14, 2020)

lrudiger said:


> Thanks, so does that mean if it is switched one way the car wont get power from battery?


Depending on what it switches. It could switch the entire battery or it could switch just the starter. Follow the wires. Most likely it switches the entire battery.


----------

